# My baby Bajha sleeps never to awaken.....



## Sky14

Bajha lived for a good almost 2 years and brought me and anyone that knew her joy. She left me today after a 10 hour strugle to stay with me or pass on. I was up late watching movies when I looked over and she was clawing at the door begging me to take her out. When I did I knew amediatly she wasn't going to last much longer so I got a towel and kept her with me till 9:14 this morning when she fanaly gave in to the never ending sleep... She didn't go softly either she was gasping for her breath the intire time and even had a few spazims but after 10 hours she could fight no longer and went to sleep never to awaken....


----------



## ladylady

that sounds really tough, im sorry


----------



## Sky14

I'm kinda used to death...but I've never been with one of my babys tell death before. They would allways go while I was asleep or out and it was easy'er for me that way... It was espiecally hard this time because she was on of many that I'd breed and she was the spitting image of her mother a fancy only a little larger cuase her dad was a very large blue. Her mother Seka Rip was the most loyal and was the oldest I ever had. She lived to be about 3 years or older. She would bite and be highly aggressive to EVERYONE exept me. I miss all my rats but three hold my heart the most Seka,Bajha and one who was scared to death by a racoon as a baby her name was Rattata all afore mentioned Rip.


----------



## JennieLove

Awww. Im so sorry for your loss. :'(


----------



## Stephanie

I am so sorry *wipes tears away* that happened with my sam too


----------



## fallinstar

sorry for your loss


----------



## Sky14

Thank


----------



## Nazarath

I'm so so sorry Sky  poor little one, Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Sky14

You know...I stoped crying over the died 5 years ago but I still cry'ed for about a hour after she left me even if I didn't shed tears. It makes me wonder how I'll be if someone I know dies... Will I cry tears or just cry inside? and if I'll be over it the next day like I am with my pets... 

It's kinda creeping me out. lol


----------



## Night

You get over your pets' deaths after only a day?


----------



## OnlyOno

Night said:


> You get over your pets' deaths after only a day?


*snort* she said she wasn't crying tears, not that she had stopped mourning.

sky i'm truly sorry for the loss of your friend. i'm sure that it meant a lot to your beloved ratty that you were there for her at the end. you were put in her life for a reason, and she went when she was ready. you couldn't have done anything more perfectly, and i'm sure that she will always be with you.


----------



## Sky14

Night said:


> You get over your pets' deaths after only a day?


You know all I ever hear from you is critacism and I'm sick of it and I'm sick of you!! Do you have any EMPATHY at all?

*sniff,sob*


----------

